# Durock shower system



## Keysplumber (Dec 28, 2011)

Greetings all from the Florida Keys! It was a "balmy" 78 degrees today...

Sorry I couldn't help it. I have a GC interested in using the durock shower system seen here :

http://durockshowersystem.com/media/27648/Product_Catalog.pdf

Was wondering if any of my northern brethren have used it and what your unbiased non-sales rep opinions might be.

Any help would be appreciated! Thanks and stay warm you guys


----------



## Keysplumber (Dec 28, 2011)

😬😬😬


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I wouldn't live down there if you paid me. I like the change of seasons in N. FL. Besides, when hurricanes come towards the keys, you guys are sitting ducks.


----------



## Keysplumber (Dec 28, 2011)

Florida crackers love their land! My mom lives in Ocala and she loves it. I'd rather be hunting hogs on the reef than in the swamp! To each his own. And screw 29 degrees bubb!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks good and very similar to Kerdi. What is the costs comparison to Kerdi ?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Keysplumber said:


> Florida crackers love their land! My mom lives in Ocala and she loves it. I'd rather be hunting hogs on the reef than in the swamp! To each his own. And screw 29 degrees bubb!














Cracker? I'm a transplanted New Yorker. {the further south one goes, the more north one finds oneself.}

Never used that shower system. Is the foam in their catalog pitched? I like the niche items for shelving in the shower.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Cal said:


> Looks good and very similar to Kerdi. What is the costs comparison to Kerdi ?


Close... I'll stick with the Kerdi...
It's working nice....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Keysplumber said:


> View attachment 33871
> View attachment 33872
> 
> 
> 😬😬😬


You officially suck! :furious: :jester:


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> You officially suck! :furious: :jester:


Agree!!!


----------

